# J'ai l' iPod nano !



## Mondana (10 Septembre 2005)

De retour des U.S. acheté par ma soeur récupérée à Roissy hier soir.

Il est trop beau (blanc).
Deja rayé car cette "idiote" la mise dans sa poche avec ses clefs ...

Que vous dire ? super léger (trop)/Mini, j'ai pas vu les photos mais le truc super décevant c'est que l'on  
ne pas les voir sur une tv (pas de prise comme le iPod photo) c'est vraiment nul...

sinon l'option "code secret" je vois pas l'interet ? se le faire voler ?

ras pour le reste.

Bref il est trop beau et je sais pas si je vais l'utiliser ts les jours (j'ai un mini) on dirait un bijou mais il va faire des ravages (sauf le prix ?)

ps c'est le 2Go.

@+


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2005)

Félicitétions !

Le site apple indique que la synchronisation se fait par la création d'une liste "correspondant à ses gouts". Est-ce le système du shuffle, un remix du "mix de soirée" ou une nouvelle méthode de sélection ?


----------



## benR (10 Septembre 2005)

Moi iPod a rendu l'âme le WE dernier, donc je sui sassez intéressés par le nano...

et moi aussi, par les capacités de synchro avec iTunes...
Peux-tu confirmer (ou non) que les sous dossiers des playslists se retrouvent aussi sur l'ipod nano ?


----------



## vincmyl (10 Septembre 2005)

Tu peux me dire a quoi sert l'adaptateur pour dock


----------



## Mondana (10 Septembre 2005)

Pour la synchro. j'ai pas tout compris ?? tu peux faire ta propre compil mais quel intéret ?
Pour l'adaptateur : pourquoi Apple met ce bout de plastique en plus dans la boite ? il faut avoir le dock pour l'utiliser c'est pour faire plus joli et que le nano tienne debout.

Je vous reparle de la synchro la semaine prochaine (ma femme le trouve "C R A Q U A N T" mais elle a une vie "elle aussi" ...

@+


----------



## iota (10 Septembre 2005)

Salut.



			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me dire a quoi sert l'adaptateur pour dock


Pour rendre l'iPod nano compatible avec les kits enceintes développés à l'origine pour les iPod plus anciens (IMotion...).

@+
iota


----------



## vincmyl (10 Septembre 2005)

Et pour les anciens DOCK APPLE?


----------



## iota (10 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les anciens DOCK APPLE?


Pas compatible (voir ici).

@+
iota


----------



## vincmyl (10 Septembre 2005)

C'est pas cool, ca oblige a en reprendre un :mouais:


----------



## Kr!st0f (10 Septembre 2005)

Mondana a dit:
			
		

> sinon l'option "code secret" je vois pas l'interet ? se le faire voler ?



Ca sert juste à verrouiller ton écran pour que les regards indiscrets ne fouillent pas dans tes photos.
C'est peu fiable car le code peut être changé par n'importe qui en le branchant sur un ordi



			
				iota a dit:
			
		

> Pas compatible (voir ici).
> 
> @+
> iota



J'ai pas tout saisi, est-ce que les dock des iPod "classique" 4G sont compatibles avec l'adaptateur ?


----------



## iota (10 Septembre 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas tout saisi, est-ce que les dock des iPod "classique" 4G est compatible avec l'adaptateur ?


Non.

Mais bon, l'iPod nano est parfaitement utilisable avec un dock classique (voir cette photo).

@+
iota


----------



## Kr!st0f (10 Septembre 2005)

Parfait 

Je te remercie.


----------



## davidcaro2 (11 Septembre 2005)

Quoi, tu peux pas voir les photos sur la tv comme l'ipod photo ?

Quel est l'interet de l'option photo dans ce cas... bizarre comme choix de la part d'apple


----------



## Lastrada (11 Septembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Félicitétions !
> 
> Le site apple indique que la synchronisation se fait par la création d'une liste "correspondant à ses gouts". Est-ce le système du shuffle, un remix du "mix de soirée" ou une nouvelle méthode de sélection ?




A mon avis ce n'est pas nouveau. Si tu es en mise à jour automatique et que la capacité de l'Ipod est inférieure à la taille de la bibliothèque, il faut bien faire des choix... c'est ce que propose Itunes, et ça marche déjà comme ça avec Itunes 5 et mon 3G 20 gigas.

Est-ce que ça ne serait pas plutôt ça ce "ce nouveau mode de sélection" ?


----------



## Ycare (11 Septembre 2005)

J'ai également eu le droit de faire joujou avec le nano lecteur mp3 à l'Apple Store de Shibuya (Tokyo)  :

Super léger, super mince (vraiment mince... genre 3 cartes de crédit super posées, si non 2), joli écran couleur, la sortie casque en bas car possibilité de le porter autour du coup en "bijoux" comme l'ipod shuffle.

Et le noir le fait trop ^^, terriblement classe, je pense que je craquerais bientôt dès que quelques constructeurs extérieurs auront fait des gadgets digne de ce nom pour le nouvel Itruc.

Tu m'étonnes qu'ils aient arreté l'IPod Mini, il aurait fait des ventes ridicules à coté du Nano.


----------



## chupastar (11 Septembre 2005)

Ffff... la chance qu'il a d'en avoir un, et dire que moi j'étais à NY un jour seulement avant la keynote... Je crois que j'aurais craqué (le noir peut être...).

Moi j'aurais aimé savoir si l'écran est bien lisible, pas trop petit?


----------



## vincmyl (11 Septembre 2005)

J'ai pas encore pu l'avoir en main   :mouais:


----------



## Ycare (11 Septembre 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Ffff... la chance qu'il a d'en avoir un, et dire que moi j'étais à NY un jour seulement avant la keynote... Je crois que j'aurais craqué (le noir peut être...).
> 
> Moi j'aurais aimé savoir si l'écran est bien lisible, pas trop petit?



Super lisible, aucun soucis, comme l'IPod Mini, avec les couleurs en plus, donc plus facile. Pas de problème à ce niveau là


----------



## vincmyl (11 Septembre 2005)

Surtout une batterie plus importante


----------



## GREG..... (11 Septembre 2005)

le mini a une capacité reel de 26h et le nano 14h!


----------



## Ycare (12 Septembre 2005)

GREG..... a dit:
			
		

> le mini a une capacité reel de 26h et le nano 14h!



Ouais bah pas mon IPod Mini (première génération), car c'est 4h bien tassées, youpi la joie -_-, ça tiens même pas la durée d'un vol; galère :/


----------



## vincmyl (12 Septembre 2005)

Oui mon mini c'est pareil 4H a tout casser alors bon d'ici Noel je serais a 2H et la je penserai à prendre un Nano


----------



## cookie (16 Septembre 2005)

Petite question.

Etant donné qu'il possède une mémoire flash et non un HD. Je suppose qu'il n'y a pas de problème de formatage PC/Mac.

Est-ce que cela veut dire que je peu l'utiliser comme clef usb pour transférer d'un fichier et ce vers pc ou vers mac ?


----------



## iota (16 Septembre 2005)

Salut.



			
				cookie a dit:
			
		

> Etant donné qu'il possède une mémoire flash et non un HD. Je suppose qu'il n'y a pas de problème de formatage PC/Mac.


Que ce soir un disque dur ou une mémoire flash ça ne change rien. L'iPod nano est formaté en HFS+ sur Mac et FAT32 sur PC.
Cependant, il est livré pré-formaté FAT32.

@+
iota


----------



## vincmyl (17 Septembre 2005)

Je viens enfin de le prendre en main à la Fnac et franchement il est vraiment classe


----------



## Ycare (17 Septembre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Que ce soir un disque dur ou une mémoire flash ça ne change rien. L'iPod nano est formaté en HFS+ sur Mac et FAT32 sur PC.
> Cependant, il est livré pré-formaté FAT32.
> ...




Tu es sur ? Parce que j'ai une clef USB et mon pc comme mon mac peuvent écrire/lire dessus.
Ce qui m'étonne le plus c'est que le Mac n'est pas censé pouvoir écrire sur du Fat, uniquement en lecture.

Alors ?


----------



## chupastar (17 Septembre 2005)

Si, un Mac est capable d'écriture/lecture sur du FAT 32.


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Septembre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Pas compatible (voir ici).
> 
> @+
> iota


Si j'ai bien compris le lien donné ci-dessus il s'agit d'un simple bout de plastique sans aucun organe électrique dont le seul but est de résoudre le problème suivant:

- les Ipods changeant en permanence de forme il était difficile aux fabricants d'enceintes et autres accessoires de modifier en permanence la forme de la cuvette où se dépose l'ipod car non seulement cela augmente inutilement la gamme d'un même produit (ce qui n'est pas bon pour une entreprise) mais également cela découragerait n'importe quel Ipodiste d'être obligé de renouveler en permanence ses enceintes

- les firmes ont donc créé un produit universel ne différant que par un bout de plastique muni d'une empreinte correspondant à chaque ipod et clipsable tout simplement à l'endroit du connecteur
Ce serait donc ce plastique qui est livré avec le nano

Mais Apple lui-même ne l'a pas fait et c'est pourquoi on vous annonce "avec le sourire" que les docks des Ipod et Ipodmini ne peuvent pas être reconvertis!!!
Décidement Apple tu ne changera jamais ta politique de forcer les gens au remplacment permanent des accessoires

Cela laisse cependant présager que le connecteur lui-même est strictement identique entre un ipod ,un ipod mini et un nano

Quelqu'un sait-il confirmer cela?


----------



## Paul (17 Septembre 2005)

salut,

Je voulais savoir si ceux qui ont le nouvel ipod nano pouvait regarder l'autonomie réelle, ça tiens vraiment les 14h ?
J'ai une autre question sur la molette : est ce que ce sont des vrais boutons (ça fait clic quand on appuie) ou est ce que c'est sensitif ?

merci.


----------



## iota (17 Septembre 2005)

Salut.



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris le lien donné ci-dessus il s'agit d'un simple bout de plastique sans aucun organe électrique dont le seul but est de résoudre le problème suivant:
> 
> Quelqu'un sait-il confirmer cela?


C'est tout à fait ça.
L'adaptateur permet une compatibilité avec les accessoires des fabricants tiers (pour les kits enceintes ou kits voiture).

@+
iota


----------



## chupastar (17 Septembre 2005)

Paul a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> Je voulais savoir si ceux qui ont le nouvel ipod nano pouvait regarder l'autonomie réelle, ça tiens vraiment les 14h ?
> J'ai une autre question sur la molette : est ce que ce sont des vrais boutons (ça fait clic quand on appuie) ou est ce que c'est sensitif ?
> ...



Je n'ai pas le nano, par contre j'ai pu l'avoir en main hier à la Fnac, et la molette est celle qu'on trouve actuellement sur les iPod mini et Ipod 4G, donc à la fois tactile et mécanique.

Et c'est fou à quelle point le nano est fin, même par rapport au mini qui se trouvait à coté. Si j'avais les sous j'aurais sûrement craqué...


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2005)

Eh bien, moi ça y est, j'ai craqué.
J'avais face à moi des minis, et ce satané nano.

Eh bien, malgré le prix élevé (rapport ¤/Mo), je l'ai pris.
Le voilà chargé, quelques centaines de chansons en mémoire, mes contacts, quelques dizaines de photos...
Il ne me reste plus qu'à charger iCal avec mes rendez-vous et à transférer  tout le toutim.

Beau, simple, et il tient dans la poche de mon jean.

HEUREUX


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Septembre 2005)

j'ia une petite question a propos du iPod 4G: pourquoi la housse equi se fixe a la ceinture ,qui était vendu avec mon 3G,ne va pas ,sur le 4G ???
c'est en tout cas ce que semble indiquer l'apple store...
on ne peut vraiment pas garder la housse du 3G sachant  qu'il y a 1 mm de différence en largeur...


----------



## vincmyl (17 Septembre 2005)

En plus la présentation dans la boite est vraiment classe


----------



## chupastar (17 Septembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas à quoi ressemble la pochette dont tu parles, mais c'est pas un question de position des touches et de la molette tactile. Sur le 3G il y avait 4 "bouton" en haut qui ne sont plus sur le 4G, de plus la molette tactile a changé de place...



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'ia une petite question a propos du iPod 4G: pourquoi la housse equi se fixe a la ceinture ,qui était vendu avec mon 3G,ne va pas ,sur le 4G ???
> c'est en tout cas ce que semble indiquer l'apple store...
> on ne peut vraiment pas garder la housse du 3G sachant  qu'il y a 1 mm de différence en largeur...


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Septembre 2005)

Je l'ai eu en main ... magique!!
Un vrai petit bijou de technologie mais surtout visuel!!

Un avertissement cependant à tous les futurs acheteurs ... le vendeur de mon magasin préféré (Liège) très honnête m'a déconseillé sans hésitation le modèle noir ... on voit trop fort les empreintes de doigts et surtout les griffes!!! ... trop de regrets chez les acheteurs constate-t-il

Il ne vend plus que des blancs ... le noir il se sent obligé d'en garder un exemplaire pour le montrer puisqu'il est au catalogue mais sans plus!

A bon entendeur ...

Ipod mini à vendre d'urgence!!!


----------



## vincmyl (18 Septembre 2005)

Pourtant au USA c'est le noir qui marche le mieux


----------



## Apca (18 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> JUn avertissement cependant à tous les futurs acheteurs ... le vendeur de mon magasin préféré (Liège) très honnête m'a déconseillé sans hésitation le modèle noir ... on voit trop fort les empreintes de doigts et surtout les griffes!!! ... trop de regrets chez les acheteurs constate-t-il



Cami ?    

C'est qui qui te la déconseillé ?


----------



## Foguenne (18 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Cami ?
> 
> C'est qui qui te la déconseillé ?



C'est le seul magasin hors AppleStore ou je commanderais des Macs.
J'ai toujours été impeccablement servi.


----------



## Apca (18 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est le seul magasin hors AppleStore ou je commanderais des Macs.
> J'ai toujours été impeccablement servi.



Pareil moi ! J'ai déjà acheté plein de truc chez eux ! Dont 2 mac et j'ai toujours été content  :love: 

C'est marrant, y à plein de gens qui vont chez eux ont dirrais...   Si ca se met, il y à parfois plusieurs membres du forum se trouvant dans le magazin, mais ne se connaissant pas !  :rateau:


----------



## chupastar (18 Septembre 2005)

Il y a un Cami à Lyon, mais je suis allé faire un tour un jour il n'y avait pas de Mac en rayon...


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Cami ?
> 
> C'est qui qui te la déconseillé ?


oui ... c'est là-bas


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Pareil moi ! J'ai déjà acheté plein de truc chez eux ! Dont 2 mac et j'ai toujours été content  :love:
> 
> C'est marrant, y à plein de gens qui vont chez eux ont dirrais...   Si ca se met, il y à parfois plusieurs membres du forum se trouvant dans le magazin, mais ne se connaissant pas !  :rateau:


Si vous en voyez un avec une pomme sur le nez c'est moi


----------



## Apca (18 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> oui ... c'est là-bas



ARf, tu connais pas le nom et prénom des vendeurs ?


----------



## Apca (18 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si vous en voyez un avec une pomme sur le nez c'est moi



     
 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> ARf, tu connais pas le nom et prénom des vendeurs ?


Nan ... je tairais le nom de ce laid et puant vendeur .... voilà tu as de quoi le reconnaitre  :love:  :love:


----------



## vincmyl (18 Septembre 2005)

Tout n'est pas négatif


----------



## da capo (18 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tout n'est pas négatif


"Laid et puant vendeur"... hum, cc'est ou le positif ?


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> "Laid et puant vendeur"... hum, cc'est ou le positif ?


Ne vous méprenez pas ... je ne pense pas un mot de ce j'ai dit sur ce gentil et honnête vendeur


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2005)

Cool, mon boss m'a appelé de Hong Kong, et me ramène mon nano demain matin...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1 Blanc 2go...:love:


----------



## vincmyl (19 Septembre 2005)

Et combien ca coute un Nano a Hong Kong


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2005)

7 ans


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et combien ca coute un Nano a Hong Kong



Je crois que c'est dans les 189 euros le 2go.


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 7 ans



Non 3...avec un bon avocat


----------



## Apca (19 Septembre 2005)

Et puis, pourquoi pas créer un sondage ?  :rateau: 
"Quel est votre vendeur préféré chez Cami" qu'on leur transmettra   
Une fois en passant chez eux, j'étais tombé sur la page macgénération en plus   
Je sais pas si c'est un client qui avais été surfé sur le site ou si c'était eux   

 :love: 

P.S : Désolé les :modo: pour le petit hors sujet


----------



## vincmyl (19 Septembre 2005)

Le prix est quand meme plus interessant que chez nous :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (20 Septembre 2005)

Bon bah ça y est j'ai le nano dans les mains.:love:
Première reflexion en le voyant :
"ouaaaaah c'est minuscule !!!!"

Je posterai une ou deux photos ce soir...


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Le prix est quand meme plus interessant que chez nous :mouais:


Oui, mais la différence ne te rembourse pas le prix du billet


----------



## jahrom (20 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais la différence ne te rembourse pas le prix du billet



Oui ça vaut pas le coup si tu n'a pas quelqu'un qui y fait un voyage d'affaire...

Les douaniers lui on un peu pris la tête, mais ont laissé coulé...(la limite c'est 175 euros de matos hifi et la il avait 2 nano à 189 euros)...

Il a pleurer un peu et ils ont été cool...


----------



## jahrom (20 Septembre 2005)

Comme promis, une photo...


----------



## Apca (20 Septembre 2005)

Mhmhmhmmhmh un blanc   

Tu en est content ?


----------



## vincmyl (20 Septembre 2005)

je pense qu'on ne peut que être satisfait d'un Nano


----------



## jahrom (20 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Mhmhmhmmhmh un blanc
> 
> Tu en est content ?



Bah je viens de l'avoir donc c'est pas évident de répondre, mais mes premières impressions sont très bonnes.
Je dirais que c'est comme tous les produits apple, dès qu'on l'a dans les mains on veut plus le lacher...

J'ai eu le noir et le blanc dans les mains, et je préfère le blanc. ça fait plus "iPod" que le noir.


----------



## vincmyl (20 Septembre 2005)

Moins sujet aux rayures trop voyantes


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Octobre 2005)

L'ipod nano est à disque dur ou à memoire statique?

Car lorsque l'on lit ce mode d'emploi Apple jusqu'au bout on peut avoir un doute
http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/ipods.html


----------



## ederntal (1 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> L'ipod nano est à disque dur ou à memoire statique?




c'est de la Flash (statique donc)


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Octobre 2005)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Octobre 2005)

merci  ... ouf!


----------

